# Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...



## dodgepong (Jan 1, 2015)

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.

To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > _Upload Last Log File_. "Last Log File" is for the last session (the last time you ran OBS). In some cases you may be asked to select "Current Log File" instead, which is for the current session. 






Click on the "Copy URL" button to copy the link to your clipboard, then paste the link in your forum post.




Whether uploading the current log or your last log, *make sure you encountered the problem during the session - a log file from a session where you didn't run into any problems is not useful*. For example, if you're having trouble with a stream, make sure you start the stream, let it run for a while until the problem happens, stop the stream and THEN upload the current log.

If you can't access your logs through the program (e.g. it crashes as soon as you open it) you can find them in %APPDATA%\obs-studio\logs.  You can access this folder by pressing WinKey+R to open the Run box and typing:





*We recommend always including a log file with your question or bug report.*


----------

